# Reliable daylight visible laser pointer



## SoCalDep (May 10, 2016)

This is kinda a low tech question, but here goes...

I need a green laser pointer that will clearly show on a black or white paper background during bright daylight at a distance of approximately 15 yards (50 feet). 25 yards would be great, but not absolutely necessary. I'd like to stay under $50 if possible (less is better but I'll go that high if I have to) to have reliability and the performance I'm hoping for. 

If it uses AA or AAA batteries I'll be using eneloops if possible.

I truly have no knowledge of lasers beyond those that attach to handguns, so any recommendations for brand/models would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 10, 2016)

OP had no interest. Poof!


----------



## Dr. Mario (May 22, 2016)

It is a hard question to answer, but good one, nevertheless.

Green laser light (532 - 505 nanometer, depending on what you have) can be easily seen in the daylight, however, how easily you can see depends on optical power (we're restricted to 1 - 5 milliwatts anyways), the more powerful the laser get, the easier it is to see, however it gets risky. 5 mW output may be what you have legally. As for 5mW laser against the colored surface, it is actually difficult to see it on black background in daylight because black surface absorb light (so white background is probably your best bet). I know because I have both 5 milliwatts Radio Shack special 532 nm green laser pointer and DIY handheld 70+ mW 515 nm true green diode laser. In other word, it doesn't matter what green laser pointer you can legally buy in the USA, they all have similar outcomes, FYI.

Lastly, don't be fooled about it being range-limited; you can only see what your eyes allow - laser light actually is capable of travelling so far (hence all the insane FDA - CDRH laser rules).


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 22, 2016)

Dr. Mario said:


> It is a hard question to answer, but good one, nevertheless.
> 5 mW output may be what you have legally. As for 5mW laser against the colored surface, it is actually difficult to see it on black background in daylight because black surface absorb light (so white background is probably your best bet).



I have it on good authority that a green laser, bright daylight on a black surface is quite visible. Look at the bright green dot on the front of the tire. This is from 65 yards away.

[URL=http://s393.photobucket.com/user/TiredofEverything99/media/DSC_1615_zps2mti1n6p.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Dr. Mario (May 22, 2016)

It depends on how sunny it is outside, to be honest. Some individuals even have trouble seeing green laser against bright colored surface - black or dark surface may give you an advantage under bright light - it just depends. And surface varies so much there's no standard, however. Black surface is meant to absorb light, not reflecting them, it just depends on how it is prepared - glossy paint or textured surface (like processed rubber, for example) reflect some of laser light, even like in your picture. So, YMMV.


----------



## SoCalDep (May 31, 2016)

NoNotAgain,

i greatly apologize for my perceived lack of interest... I will, however, submit that my primary question, that of recommended brands/models was completely ignored, as was the case in threads I searched prior to posting. Hence my question. I clearly stated my needs and being quite inexperienced and ignorant of the technical details of lasers, I simply want to buy something that works and works reliably. 

While lasers are not my expertise, I do have some expertise in other areas and when asked about what to use for that purpose I make recommendations or ask questions to obtain sufficient information to make appropriate recommendations. 

Since this did not occur, and I felt it somewhat rude to demand I be answered, I simply moved on. 

Dr. Mario,

Are you satisfied with the Radio Shack laser? You mentioned all green lasers seem to have similar performance (I'm sure that's to a certain extent) which would make reliability/durability an even more significant criteria for me. I will check it out. Thank you for your help!


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 31, 2016)

SoCalDep said:


> NoNotAgain,
> 
> i greatly apologize for my perceived lack of interest... I will, however, submit that my primary question, that of recommended brands/models was completely ignored, as was the case in threads I searched prior to posting. Hence my question. I clearly stated my needs and being quite inexperienced and ignorant of the technical details of lasers, I simply want to buy something that works and works reliably.
> 
> Are you satisfied with the Radio Shack laser? You mentioned all green lasers seem to have similar performance (I'm sure that's to a certain extent) which would make reliability/durability an even more significant criteria for me. I will check it out. Thank you for your help!



The problem with purchasing a laser from eBay is that none of the laser pointers list the manufacturer in their listing. I looked at the ones I have and other than a sticker with RUNFA 13.07, and the laser warning, there's nothing listed. The Chinese constantly change the cosmetics, so it's next to impossible to find the exact unit you purchased 6 months later.

The purchase price for one of the eBay lasers is under $20, and in most cases $10 delivered.


----------



## markr6 (May 31, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> The purchase price for one of the eBay lasers is under $20, and in most cases $10 delivered.



They're worth a gamble IMO.

Sometimes you get a dud, comparable to the gas station keychain laser.

Sometimes you get a rediculously powerful laser, WAY above the stated 5mW rating. 

Sometimes you get this


----------



## SoCalDep (Jun 6, 2016)

LOL! Thank you for the answer... I get it now. I wondered why when I searched I never saw any specific models recommended. Even a buddy who has one said to just search "burning green laser" on Amazon. Since I have no real plans to "burn" anything I figured there might be a unit that was more reliable and maybe not as powerful. It looks like I might have to bite the bullet and order one of the mystery boxes!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 7, 2016)

SoCalDep said:


> ...Since I have no real plans to "burn" anything...



Good, because I have yet to find anyone that was able to burn anything or even light a match/pop a balloon with one of these "301" lasers. Lots of fun to play with at night though.


----------



## Accutronitis (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought a Thor M II off ebay that said it was a 1 watt Blue laser but that wasn't true, It was a 1.33 watt 445nm blue laser that can burn a hole in a spent Bic light and ignite the remaining gas in under 30 seconds if you hold it still enough ! It cost me $50 bucks !


----------

